# Warning about rotary cutters!



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

They are SHARP!! And don't EVER use them while distracted!! Yes, I know from a brand new experience today. While cutting pieces out for a new quilt, I cut the end of my finger off. Should have known better than to watch Gilmore Girls while using that rotary cutter. They did stitch it back on, but they are only giving it a 10% chance of reattaching. On a good note, it will make a good story later on. Please say a little prayer that it stops hurting quickly and that it does reattach.
For now...just call me Stubby


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Reenie - which finger and how much off?

Oh my... thank you for warning the rest of us so we don't have to learn by personal experience.

Prayers for the hurt to stop and for it to re-attach.


Angie


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, goodness! Hope it heals soon! Thanks for the reminder that those little round things, cute & useful though they may be, are just round razor blades. I wish the reminder for us hadn't been an ER trip for you... 

Two questions... Is this going on the blog? And what is the new quilt you're cutting out?

ETA: Went to your blog. Both questions answered. Inquiring minds now know... And that injury looks painful in the extreme.

-Joy


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the prayers, Angie. It is the middle finger on my left hand...from halfway thru the nail, angling down to the end of the finger. I swear...Sept has not been my month. Fell last Sat and gave myself a minor concussion and now this. I wonder if I can just stay in bed and sleep away the rest of the month.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Joy..yes, it is on the blog. do NOT look if you are faint of heart. These pieces I was cutting out are for a mystery quilt supporting cancer research. I am really excited about it. For a $5 donation to a cancer society, Marge gives you the directions piece by piece. The other mystery quilts she's designed were gorgeous, so I decided to give it a try. Also, I am just about done quilting the Loopy Over You quilt. If this dang throbbing goes away, I will have that done tomorrow.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I looked at the mystery quilts. How does that work? She gives you a color scheme & directions? I'm such a control-freak that the not knowing seems troubling to me... But I love quilting & love a challenge... I'm debating...

-Joy


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I know what you mean, but if you follow her suggestions, you will do just fine. Plus, I just pulled from my stash, so I figure if it turns out awful, I am not really out anything. On this particular one, you need 5 fabrics..2 colors-a light and a dark of each and a light background color. She used a light and a dark green and a light and a dark blue...not sure on her background fabric. I picked a light and dark gold and light and dark green with a muslin background for one, and the other is light and dark brown and light and dark pink with a dark blue that has both those colors in it for the background to shake it up a bit. Every few hours today, she posted the next set of directions. A few people were sewing and keeping up with her today, but most it seems are just going at their own pace. The directions are all kept in the files on the group, so when you sign up, you can start at any time. Please sign up..it would be so fun to have someone to share this with!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Reenie - I need to check out your blog. I just never seem to do that, what with all of HT and now some facebook doings.

Those mystery quilts sound interesting. I may have to check it out. But I cannot start anything for a bit. Too many to finish right now.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

YUCK! and OUCH! but it got 'quilted ' back on.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Angie, that was just...wrong...funny...appropriate... I simultaneously thought, "She didn't just say that," and "OMG, it totally DID get quilted back on." I made the  and the  face at the same time...

That's dedication. When you go from quilting fabric to quilting fingers. I'm going to try to stick to fabric.

-Joy


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

hahahaha! My hub told me if I scared him like this again, he was going to take all my rotary cutters and scissors away and I would have to chew thru the fabric from now on! lol Gotta keep your sense of humor.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG .......I know that had too hurt.....
I Pray You are all better soon.
bopeep


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Never watch TV or talk to anybody while cutting!!
Twice I have looked up to talk to someone while cutting and fortunately just "nipped" the end of my finger. Not near as bad as yours but still a good lesson.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh baby I know that hurt, because I've done it too! And sewing through my finger as well. I hope it re-attaches, and you regain sensation in the tip.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

MacaReenie said:


> I wonder if I can just stay in bed and sleep away the rest of the month.


You might fall out of bed!:lol:


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I took the side off of mine in February, I think, with a rotary cutter. It is just now starting to regain some of the feeling. So, don't give up hope any time soon on it.

I have dial up so I didn't go look at your blog but I am sure it is painful. My husband asked me why I didn't go to the bathroom next to my sewing room instead of bleeding through the entire house to get to where he was. Didn't think.

It will stop throbbing. I promise.

Healing wishes.

Mary


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

MacaReenie said:


> hahahaha! My hub told me if I scared him like this again, he was going to take all my rotary cutters and scissors away and I would have to chew thru the fabric from now on! lol Gotta keep your sense of humor.


I know that your injury was not at all funny,....but your hubby is hysterical.
I hope you feel better soon..


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Those things are downright dangerous, but so are scissors.

I almost cut my fingertip off with one a few years ago.

Keep both eyes on what you all are cutting, ladies!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry, I hope heals fast. I know how fingers can hurt. Smashed my thumb one time and split it open some.


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

OUCH! Hope it heals soon!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Ouch EW OUCH!!! SO sorry that happened and hoping and praying it reattaches. 
And congratulations on jumping right back in!!! I got my rotary cutter 6 or 7 years ago along with ruler and cutting mat and started cutting out squares. I cut a big hunk of my middle finger off ( not as bad as yours.) I put the rotary cutter and the ruler in a bag and didn't touch any of it till this summer. I guess I am a big chicken. lol


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Uh oh. Poor you, heal well and fast.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Now you know it's bad luck to bleed on the quilt. :nono::nono: I'm praying for the pain to end and the reattach to work. You poor thing.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

oww oww and oww! I cut my finger last year on a buck knife....no insurance either. It was pretty laid open from first knuckle to the nail but I bandaged it up...finished cleaning the rabbits I had waiting (had to throw away the one I was working on!) and then after I was done went and superglued it. Never would let dh see it....he would've insisted on the doctors. I think though that I would not put up a fuss about going if I did that. Oh and btw I am NOT showing my dh those pics.....he's take my rotary cutter away right then.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Reenie, I'm so sorry you cut off part of your finger. I am saying a prayer that the pain stops soon and that the tip of your finger does re-attach.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

My first instruction to anyone using a rotary cutter ...

*CLOSE THE SAFETY IMMEDIATELY AFTER EACH CUT! *

We've already learned from you about not getting the cutter too close to our fingers. 

Sorry about your accident. Prayers for good healing and comfort.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I figured sooner or later I would end up doing that so I bought a Fons and Porter klutz glove. Expensive but worth it to keep all my fingers where they are now!! I had the end of one finger pinched off at the State Fair one year. The shade on the baby stroller blew back and pinched my finger in the hinge. The first aide people stuck the piece back on and told me to see my doctor the next day. Doctor said the piece would not reattach but would protect the wound until healing occurred. That happened many years ago (the baby in the stroller is now married with 3 kids!) and I can not see where it happened and have full feeling. I hope you heal quickly and completely and soon. BTW I've also run sewing machine needles thru my fingers twice.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I was going to suggest that Reenie puts a Fons and Porter Klutz Glove on her birthday or Christmas list but Ann=NWIowa beat me to it. I hope that the throbbing has subsided and praying that you're in the 10% with a complete recovery.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Praying for everything to go well--ouch! I had a large cutter closed and I was still cut by it. It was in the cup I use to hold it with the blade up (protector closed) and somehow it still cut through my thumb nail and made a mess. DS learned to not touch mom's stuff again. Aren't they the sharpest things known to man??


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

How are you doing? I know there is a lot of pain involved with finger tips because of all the nerves. Hope you doing okay and not having too much pain.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for asking, Ann. I went back today as it is actually hurting worse than ever. They changed the antibiotic as it looked like it might be getting infected. It was hot, red, swollen, etc. The good news is that it is looking hopeful! It is still too early to tell, but the tip isn't discolored and the stitches look good.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm sorry you're hurting. I'll keep praying that it reattaches!


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

I too have sliced up my finger (index) with a rotary cutter. As soon as I hit the finger, I knew what I had done and grabbed it with my other hand (to put pressure on it) and ran to the sink while yelling at my husband to get the first aid kit. Closest I've ever come to passing out was from that cut.

On another note, once you get to the point that the wound starts "knitting" and there is some dead skin that sort of peels up... Super glue is your best friend! Seriously. It saved my sanity when mine was healing. My cut was right up into the 1st joint on my finger and everytime I bent my finger, the bandages would spring loose. My husband suggested superglue and it worked like a charm.

Prayers for continued healing.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Your accident serves as a reminder to use my klutz glove. I pray you heal quickly.


----------

